# silver flying fox/crossocheilus reticulatus



## greenmac75 (2 Mar 2015)

Hi folks, having trouble with BBA on my wood and LFS recommended silver flying fox.

Wondering if anybody has kept them with cherry shrimp?

Cheers Stephen


----------



## ian_m (2 Mar 2015)

Mine never touched it and fox's grew into plant eating and demolishing monsters. They ate and uprooted my HC and scoffed any new leaves from Glosso leaving just stalks. Once they had gone normal plant growing resumed.

However Otto's did eat dead BBA killed with Excel. They don't touch BBA too much when black and alive.


----------



## greenmac75 (2 Mar 2015)

Cheers Ian, I'm spot treating with excel but my ottos don't touch it.


----------



## alto (2 Mar 2015)

There are reports of red nose shrimp eating BBA, so you can always try a group of them ... of course, as with many shrimp, you may receive any species of long nosed shrimp upon ordering 



greenmac75 said:


> LFS recommended silver flying fox


If the fish rare tiny & the shop agrees to take them back (assuming you can recapture!)  then you might try them


----------



## john dory (2 Mar 2015)

i`ve kept at least a pair of flying foxes for years,and have never known them damage plants.they will nibble on bba,but don`t expect miracles.
be sure to get siamese....not chinese


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Mar 2015)

I have SAE (Crossocheilus oblongus) in my tanks, they also eat BBA and stay away from my shrimps.


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Mar 2015)

Genuine Flying Foxes display problems as they age on the other hand the genuine Siamese Algae Eater do the job and very non dominant or aggressive in my experience. Clean as much algae off as you can firstly any new growth they will eat


----------



## ian_m (4 Mar 2015)

Use this to confirm Flying Foxes or otherwise.
http://njananoob.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/identifying-algae-eaters.html


----------



## greenmac75 (4 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the answers, but I was more worried about keeping them with my shrimp.

I'm just a first time co2 user and ran into problems, got new filter and going to have spray bar the length of the tank as advised by ceg(clive) and see if flow is my problem.


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Mar 2015)

I have a few Amano shrimp in metre long tank not aware of any losses and there is a SAE in there but,Red cherries are rather small and vunerable when shedding, and have I have only kept them with small fish as they would be a tasty morsel for anything of size.Lack of CO2 flow around all areas is a cause of BBA and thread algaes rather than lack of CO2,read about it many times on here.


----------



## john dory (17 Mar 2015)

Just to clarify.
It's sae's....you want,which are sometimes labelled siamese flying foxes.


----------

